# Dawes Spectra



## BilboSmeggins (2 Feb 2010)

Up for grabs is a Dawes Spectra road bike. Not sure of the frame size, but it dwarfs my large Carrera Vanquish. Will need some tlc. Bearings in rear hub are shot. Very light bike, would serve someone well. Will post a piccy if I get time tomorrow. Free to collector. And collection it must be 

I'm based in Bewdley, Worcs. DY12 1AT


----------



## PpPete (2 Feb 2010)

If it's as big as you say, I'll have it.... and put it to good use.

Have to think of a work related excuse to come to Worcestershire!


----------



## BilboSmeggins (3 Feb 2010)

Hi PorkyPete

You're more than welcome to it, and yes it is big..!! I have a hectic 3 days in front of me, but will try to get a pic or two over the weekend. I'll picture it next to the Vanquish....


----------



## upsidedown (4 Feb 2010)

If for any reason this remains available i would be most happy to make the short journey to take it off your hands.
I ride a 24" frame, so the bigger the better.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (5 Feb 2010)

upsidedown said:


> If for any reason this remains available i would be most happy to make the short journey to take it off your hands.
> I ride a 24" frame, so the bigger the better.




Hi

I shall post a photo tomorrow, and, if PorkyPete doesn't want it then you shall certainly have next dibs.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (6 Feb 2010)

Pictures as promised.............


----------



## BilboSmeggins (6 Feb 2010)

The Large Carrera Vanquish appears in the second picture to give an indication of the size of the Dawes bike only It is NOT a freebie


----------



## upsidedown (8 Feb 2010)

very nice.


----------

